# Ufc



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody else watch Ultimate Fighting? 
Man, UFC in HD is intense! :xbones:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm training to be a cage fighter.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Wait......that was a lie.

Sorry.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Pete said:


> Wait......that was a lie.
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I watched last season and started watching this season last Monday .. what an opening for the season. I wanted to kick Kenny Steven's butt for dropping out when he only had freaking five pounds to go. If I was the ones who helped him get that close to have him drop? I would've kicked his butt before he left .. he took a spot from another guy who could've made it. Same goes for Eli Joslin .. wimp. I did feel bad for Kerry Schall .. didn't even make it to the 2nd show  Damn knees.


----------

